# Banning Leg holds?



## amasa (Oct 17, 2005)

I keep on hearing about this act brought to congress to try to bann leg holds nation wide. Didn't they try this already? I wish that the animal loving weirdos who don't know any where as much as they like to think they do would just be quite and listen to what outdoorsmen like us do for the enviorment.
If you have any more info on this please ley me know.

Thanks, Aamasa

I'm a back woods hick and proud of it!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

People who dont know the first thing about wildlife and furbears and they still try to push there agenda. Leave to the people who know like the game and fish and the sportsman. To many big city people *****ing to congress and the sad thing is, is that many times congress listens to them. Politics, Politics.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

I think banning leghold traps is something that is said with out though i talked to my dad who does not hunt fish or trap and alows me to trap on his land with leg hold and does not frown on it he just says that the animal should be dispached as quickley as posible and thats why i like drown lines. so i think the tree hugers should get of are back about leg holds and go after the poachers that kill animals ilegally and just for the maney and they need to take a better look at what would happen to the economy if leg holds where daned the numbers of pelts whould deecrees and that is not neccery good.


----------



## squirrel slayer (Nov 11, 2005)

amasa said:


> I keep on hearing about this act brought to congress to try to bann leg holds nation wide. Didn't they try this already? I wish that the animal loving weirdos who don't know any where as much as they like to think they do would just be quite and listen to what outdoorsmen like us do for the enviorment.
> If you have any more info on this please ley me know.
> 
> Thanks, Aamasa
> ...


screw congress


----------

